# Don't forget, today is....



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

..the 21st December, so when you get home, brush the dust off the old vinyl, put a new needle on the deck and rock out to the "A-side" (yes kids, we had to turn over our LP's half way through!) to 2112, one of the best rock LP's ever!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Once your done with it, stick it away for another 103 years and your laughin!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

such a good song

seen em live last year, still got it!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I've never heard that before now, very good


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Once your done with it, stick it away for another 103 years and your laughin!


I really wouldn't want to go that long without listening to it again!


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

jason2800 said:


> such a good song
> 
> seen em live last year, still got it!


I saw them a couple of years ago and much as I hate to say it, they just weren't the band I can remember from their early days. I suppose I shouldn't be suprised, I first saw them on the Farewell To Kings tour (1977?) - they can certainly still perform but Alex's guitar seems to have swapped musicality for a wall of sound. (Until he played "Hope"..)

Glad to hear you enjoyed them though - did you become a fan later in their career or do you go back to the pre-"Grace Under Pressure" days ('round about when they seemed to change)?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

David 1150 said:


> did you become a fan later in their career or do you go back to the pre-"Grace Under Pressure" days ('round about when they seemed to change)?


LMAO, funny you should say that, Grace Under Pressure was the turning point for me, Signals was borderline.

For me the best was the early stuff, Caress of Steel, 2112, A Farewell to Kings etc.

I saw Rush in the 80's on their Power Windows tour and was a bit disappointed to be honest, mainly because Geddy's voice had changed so much from the early days. I guess i was expecting to see All the Worlds A Stage/Exit Stage Left in the flesh so went there with perhaps extremely high expectations. They did 2112 as part of the set but it was a well shortened version and Geddy voice just seemed more like Steve Perry than the Geddy of old.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Shiny said:


> mainly because Geddy's voice had changed so much from the early days... Geddy voice just seemed more like Steve Perry than the Geddy of old.


Yep, I think they must finally have dropped!


----------

